# Yesterday's Ride Report



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

All in all, a great success! All 4 of us set personal distance bests! I got some good miles under my new saddle, and got to try out the new tires on my wife's bike (Conti Sport something-or-others) and my new Kenda Karvs. She was happy with how more "confident" she felt on her Contis vs. the Vittoria Zaffiros that came on her bike. I felt substantially quicker on my bike, though I had some Ritchey Speedmaxes on mine.

But, that's not the point:

A buddy was attempting to ride a century yesterday, to celebrate his birthday. He and another guy were riding together, and my wife and I were planning on joining them about halfway through...the two of them were riding a giant counter-clockwise circle, and my wife and I were trying to meet them for the southern leg/portion of the circle. Long story short, our buddy had a bit of a rougher go than he expected, so we had to ride further to meet up with them. Instead of meeting him at about the 60 mile point of his ride, we wound up meeting at around Mile 50.

Unfortunately, the guy whose birthday it was wound up dipping out at Mile 75. He had been drinking the night before, and hadn't entered the ride properly fed or hydrated. But, celebrating the small victories, he set a personal best! He hadn't gone further than 70 miles at this point...last time we rode with him, he was intimidated by even 10 miles. But, he's spent nearly the entire quarantine on a bike, so here we are. His ride partner saw that he got a ride home, then carried on, ultimately completing the century circuit - his personal distance best, and that was pretty cool because he's a pretty accomplished triathlete and cyclist.

I overcame a mental block regarding distance, and wound up getting in 33 miles yesterday! We were planning on only 15ish miles, but as mentioned, we had to meet our group about 10 miles north, and that altered their planned route a little. So, I was pretty proud of that...despite being the shortest distance of the group, it was my own personal longest. :thumbsup:

But, we've already established that I'm not a "true" cyclist, because not only did I need tire levers to replace the tires, but my personal best is only 33 miles, despite having 8,000 posts here. Miss me with your negativity, I'm celebrating the small victories.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

That's a really good report ... I like it.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice work!! I did a century once, almost 20 years ago. Took about 10 hours. If I could get rid of the lower back pain I could see doing more distances again, but right now it hurts to think about.


----------

